

Berkshire Hathaway putting $5B into Bank of America - hmardukas182
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/berkshire-hathaway-to-invest-5-billion-in-bank-of-america-2011-08-25?reflink=MW_news_stmp

======
hmardukas182
Don't worry...they didn't need the money.

